# New Forum Sponsor - Duck Call Giveaway



## nodakoutdoors.com

What's better, a new sponsor here at Nodak Outdoors or a FREE duck call giveaway?!? Well, while you ponder that, I'm going to post the rules for the giveaway.

Gadus Custom Duck and Goose Calls is the newest sponsor here at Nodak Outdoors, and have been generous enough to offer a free giveaway of one of their acrylic custom duck calls (Retailing at $120). These calls scream and are versatile to get down and dirty.










*All you have to do to win, is simply reply to this post, and thank Gadus Calls for sponsoring the forum.*

I'll choose 10 finalists at random on 10/11, and the winner of those 10 will be decided by the NASDAQ on Tuesday, October 12th.

So again, please help me welcome Gadus into the family of sponsors here at Nodak Outdoors, and good luck at the chance of winning one of these fine duck calls!

:beer: :welcome:


----------



## BRYAN_REMER

Welcome aboard Gadus. Thanks for the chance on the call.


----------



## jd mn/nd

Hey Chris, I will be in ND that day I could just stop by on my way home and pick it up to save you a little postage. HA HA !! The call looks great please put my name in the hat for the drawing on the call. Hey Gadus thank you for being a sponsor of Nodak Outdoors.com Welcome to the site and it looks like you have a nice product.


----------



## Shu

Welcome Gadus Calls - you picked the best place to advertise your product! Thanks for a chance at your duck call.


----------



## duckbuster808

welcome Gadus and thanks for the sonsorship.....you have come to the right place to advertise your products!!! thanks for a chance at your call!
Chris put my name in.


----------



## Nate P

Thanks for sponsoring, Gadus. Throw my name in there. I could never have too many calls.


----------



## smalls

ME ME ME, congrats Gadus.


----------



## SHOOTINGGREENHEADS

WELCOME ABOARD! CALL LOOKS SWEET!


----------



## Bowhuntinfool

Thanks Gadus for supporting a website like this that allows great conversation and learning opportunities.


----------



## Maverick

Thanx Gadus calls...never herd of you but like to hear of yah? AS smalls said ME ME ME ME......


----------



## rickygdogg

thanks Gadus Calls for sponsoring.


----------



## clarkend

Thanks Gadus and Chris!!


----------



## Metalman

Thanks guys!


----------



## buckseye

quack quack quack....thanks Gadus and NoDak Outdoors... 8)


----------



## Ryan_Todd

thanks gadus. looks like a great call


----------



## deacon

Thanks Gadus for the nice call! :welcome: 
Thanks Chris, put me in.


----------



## Take em5

Great looking call!! Thank you Gadus for your sponsorship, and thanks for your assistance Chris!!!!!


----------



## mallardhunter

Thank you Gadus for your sponsorship. I need a new call, I lost my last year out in the field


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Welcome!!


----------



## Nodak Expat

Thank you Gadus!


----------



## Splake

thanks gadus 
put me in
send it out
lets go gitrdun


----------



## Trigger

Welcome Gladus Calls and thanks for the opportunity to win one of your calls. COUNT ME IN


----------



## jhegg

Thanks Gadus, you have a nice looking call there!


----------



## boelke116

Pick MEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1lessdog

Nice call and thanks


----------



## bioman

Thanks for the donation and the opportunity! Welcome aboard.


----------



## win4win

Thanks for sponsoring the forum! Would love to win that call!


----------



## magnum_honker

Thank You, Gadus Calls for sponsoring this forum & Thank You Chris for this chance.


----------



## german wirehair #1

Thanks GADUS from way down south


----------



## Barton

Welcome Gladus Calls and thanks for the chance to win a great looking call. The sponsorship is greatly welcomed to all hunters. Thanks again!


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Thanks Gadus! Welcome!


----------



## Goosehunter04

Welcome!


----------



## fallflighter

Gadus glad to have you aboard and thanks for the chance to win on of the calls.

I just hope I get the chance to use it in the field.

*THANKS AND WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ima870man

Thanks for the chance to win one of your calls Gadus.

Ima870man :beer:


----------



## booboo

Welcome Gadus,, can't wait to give it a try, thankx.


----------



## zdosch

Welcome to the site, Gadus Calls...it's a great place and thanks for the opportunity to win one of those fine looking calls....

Thanks Again
zach


----------



## zdosch

Welcome to the site, Gadus Calls...it's a great place and thanks for the opportunity to win one of those fine looking calls....

Thanks Again
zach


----------



## nickle ditch

Thanks Gadus, put me in for the call please.


----------



## Pesticidal

Wow. Neat prize!
Welcome Gadus Calls, and thanks for a chance at your duck call.


----------



## Kinger

welcome gadus, put me in


----------



## mbitz

Thanks Gadus! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Leo Porcello

Thats one good looking call!! Thank you Gadus Custom Duck and Goose Calls for sponsoring NODAK Outdoors!!


----------



## Elly2211

welcome gadus and thanks for the sponsor

I could sure use a new duck call :lol:


----------



## Madison

Thanks Gadus, for the call.

Count me in..


----------



## tombuddy_90

thanks Gadus, it is cool that u have been so kind to be a sponser. that call looks great!!! i am only a 15 year old kid down in iowa and i have been taught by one of the best duck hunters down here. i am a learning reader on here and i think it is great of nodak to do stuff like this for people to leave and people like Gadus to sponser such a sweet website. i check on here about every day probably 3 times after school. i have had a hard time hunting on opening day sence no one will take me out to hunt on the pond and i don't really have that great of a call. WELL THANKS ALOT Gadus FOR SPONSERING NODAK and giveing away duck calls.

thanks alot thomas 
A TRUE AMERICAN HUNTER

it would be very cool to have that call hanging around my neck


----------



## SiouxperDave25

Please throw my name in the hat. Thanks Chris and Gadus.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

:welcome: and Thanx!!


----------



## Labsroc01

Thanks for becoming a sponser Gadus!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Welcome aboard Gadus and thank you! :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS

Thanks Gadus Duck Calls!

Welcome Aboard


----------



## backwater

Welcome


----------



## huntin1

Thank you Gadus calls for sponsering Nodak Outdoors.

huntin1


----------



## leadshot

Great looking call. Thanks Gadus for the chance.!!!!


----------



## J.D.

Thanks guys! Im in! :beer:


----------



## Booster

Welcome aboard Gadus! Thanks for the support!


----------



## gandergrinder

Thanks gadus. Please put me in.


----------



## FLOYD

Thanks and welcome, Gadus.


----------



## D&amp;R Freetime

Welcome Gadus Calls to NoDak Outdoors, and thanks for the chance to win one of your calls.


----------



## JRB

Welcome to Nodak Outdoors Gadus Calls! Thanks for the donation.


----------



## Eric Hustad

Welcome aboard and thanks for the chance to win a call!!!!


----------



## WARDEN247

Thanks for the opportunity.. Put me in please.


----------



## jmmshadow

thank you Gadus Calls for sponsoring the forum.


----------



## fishhook

DANKA.......Now if you only made a call that blew itself so i wouldn't murder it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goosepride

Thanks for Helping Out!!


----------



## csp88

A big "Thank You" goes out to Gadus for the generous offering. Welcome aboard. I would love to be entered into the drawing for the great looking call.


----------



## greenheaded

Thans for the sponsorship gadus! I could use the new call!


----------



## Canada_Hunter

Welcome and thanks for the giveaway :welcome: 
put me in please


----------



## Wire Giant

Thanks, Gadus and welcome! I'm in.


----------



## TANATA

Thanks guys! I'm in


----------



## duckslayer

Thanks for the chance Chris and Gadus.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Thanks guys!


----------



## Tony Vandemore

Count me in, thanks a bunch guys.


----------



## dblkluk

Thanks guys! Count me in!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Pick me me me me !~~!~!~!~


----------



## BenelliBlaster

Wecome aboard Gadus!


----------



## jp

thanks Gadus Calls for sponsoring!


----------



## dunkonu

Thanks Gadus


----------



## tail chaser

Welcome and thanks for the support, you have mine.



Tail chaser and ducks too!
Leif Snyder


----------



## duck on a stick

Welcome Gadus!!! What a great site for you to advertize.

Sweet calls!


----------



## tumblebuck

Thanks Gadus!


----------



## DeltaBoy

Welcome... This is a GREAT site and your part of something GREAT too.


----------



## cbass

Welcome boys, glad to have ya :beer: !!

Deltaboy, no need to send a surprise through the mail :lol:

Lee


----------



## Joe Rabbitt

Quack..Quack...quack....quack........

QUACK..QUAck...Quack.....quack............quack......QUACk

Quack!! Quack!!! Quack!!!

If you'll send me one of those calls I'll translate that for you.

Joe Rabbitt


----------



## Drew Willemsen

looks cool, thanks for the sponsorship!!!


----------



## kingme88

Welcome aboard Gadus. Thanks for the chance on the call.


----------



## Goodfella

Thanks Gadus. I'm in.


----------



## bubolc

Cool, Welcome to the site and thanks. I'm in.


----------



## nipper

Thank you Gadus for the oppurtunity to win truly one of the best calls made by human hands!! It is greatly appreciated! Count me IN!!! Nipper


> A duck isn't dead till it's dead!!!


----------



## mngooser

Welcome to Gadus, and sign me up.


----------



## Chris Schulz

Welcome Gadus. thanks for a chance at the call!


----------



## djleye

Welcome, and thank you!!! :beer:


----------



## goose_killer90

Thanks put me in!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Scraper

Welcome, nice looking call!!


----------



## pintailjoe

Im from Illinois and i think this is the best hunting/fishing site. Thamks fo joining Nodak,Gadus calls welcome your in good hands :beer:


----------



## goose killer

Thanks for sponsoring nodak outdoors. Keep up the good work gadus calls!!!!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Thanks... please include me.


----------



## BigDDL

welcome aboard!!


----------



## guppy

Welcome


----------



## bowhunter1

Hey thanks guys! Im in!


----------



## bowhunter04

Thanks for the sponsorship Gadus. Throw my name in the drawing, i could always use another call.


----------



## goosehtr4life

Thx Gaudus..appreciate the effort!!!


----------



## chardog3

Thanks, put me in 2


----------



## jbaincfl

Welcome aboard Gadus. Thanks for the chance on the call. That looks sweat!


----------



## big drift

I'm In hoping for another call to drive the wife nuts!

"Hold the Line" big drift


----------



## fungalsnowgoose

Welcome aboard and thanks for the call offer


----------



## goose0613

Welcome Gadus Calls! Good idea Chris.


----------



## headshot_4

welcome to Nodak Outdoors....thanks for your sponsorship, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bluebiller

Welcome Gadus, this is a great forum and it is nice to see new sponsors


----------



## Decoyer

Sign me up!! Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## CheapHunter

Thanks guys, throw me in the hat!


----------



## Acemallard

Hey glad to have ya aboard Gadus. Put my name in the hat cant have to many calls.

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER


----------



## Bob Kellam

:welcome: 
Thanks for the sponsorship.

Have a good one


----------



## Ryan 21

Thanks for supporting!!


----------



## cranehunter

Thanks Gadus!


----------



## Live To Hunt

Not much gets my mouth watering like a new acrylic. Thanks Gadus for sponsoring. I WANT THAT CALL!!!


----------



## MnDiver

Welcome Gadus! Sign Me Up..


----------



## PASS SHOOTEM

Thank You Gadus for being a part of NodakOutdoors.com, the best outdoors website ever! Glad you could be a part of the action. Great looking call!!!

:jammin:


----------



## G7

Thanks a ton Gadus! You will be happy you sponsored such a great site.


----------



## QuackerSmacker

thanks allot Gadus Calls for sponsoring the forum.


----------



## QuackerSmacker

thanks allot Gadus Calls for sponsoring the forum.


----------



## hereduckyduckyducky

Hey thanks a lot Gadus, keep on kwakin


----------



## Pluckem

nice looking call, Thank you and welcome


----------



## Extrema Hunter

Welcome Gadus Custom Calls uke:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Anyone own this call yet?


----------



## mallard

Thanks Gadus


----------



## mojo man 17

on some of that action....

NICK :beer:


----------



## Bucky

Welcome Gadus good luck!!


----------



## J Zumbo

A warm ND welcome to Gadus Calls. Thank you for the opportunity to win an excellent looking call. Looking forwad to giving it a try.


----------



## octnov

Welcome aboard gadus and thanks for the suport.
Sid


----------



## nwj

Looks like a great call. Thanks for the chance!!
:beer:


----------



## Huffy244

I,m new here to so count me in and thanks for the chance


----------



## DUBEWE

Welcome Gadus Calls - Sign me up man!


----------



## Buck Jones

Have had a Gadus before and find them a very good call. Welcome aboard.


----------



## gander lander

Thanks for the sponsorship Gadus. Add me to the List. Call looks sweet.


----------



## ChrisP

looks like a nice call. Put me in on the drawing, and thanks for the sponsorship.


----------



## jonny

Thank ya, Gadus!


----------



## Drew W

Thanx a lot guies


----------



## NDTerminator

Throw my name in the hat, Chris...


----------



## huntinSD

Thanks for the chance... Welcome aboard.


----------



## Fins_n_fur

Hey... welcome Gadus!!! :beer:


----------



## pappyhat

Welcome Gadus, I'll be there soon and need "that" call. Thx for the sponsorship.


----------



## Ref

Welcome Gadus. Count me in.


----------



## WAMRE

MANY THANKS FOR THE OPPORTUNITY TO RECEIVE ONE OF YOUR CALLS.

THANKS, WADE


----------



## H20fowl

Thanks Gadus!!


----------



## T Shot

Thanks Gadus and Nodak, sign me up please!


----------



## deked

Thanks Gadus and Nodak, put me in!!!


----------



## vizslaking

Thanks guys! I'd love a new call to add to my VERY small collection!


----------



## DuckBuster

Thanks for the support Gadus!


----------



## IAHunter

Thanks for becoming a sponsor Gadus. :beer:


----------



## RWHONKER

Thanks Gadus and welcome!!


----------



## Squeeker

Welcome Gadus Calls and thanks...Count me in!


----------



## DCOYNUT

Thank you! Pick me please!


----------



## dgyer

It is nice to be able to take an occasional break away from my workday (without boss knowing ofcourse) to look at great items or chat with other enthusiasts about watching a flock cup into a set of decoys or watch the excitement of a dog as he retrieves a downed bird. Thanks for the giving me that needed fix everyday to get me through those long workdays! Thanks Gadus for joining a great site and the tremendous offer! Enjoy the season everyone!


----------



## flushnkill

Welcome Gadus. I look forward to trying out that call!


----------



## gaddy getter

Welcome Gadus.....and thanks for the chance :beer:


----------



## spoiler92

Thank you so much Gadus Calls for your sponsorship on NoDak Outdoors!

Darrin
West Fargo
Spoiler92


----------



## Stelz

Welcome Gadus, thanks for the sponsorship


----------



## BigDaddy

Thank you Gadus and welcome! Please put my name in the hat.


----------



## nabrown

Thank you Gadus Calls! I appreciate your sponsorship. I love to talk hunting!!!!!


----------



## buddha

Welcome, I have heard great things about Gadus. Throw me in for the drawing.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Come on, let's draw already.............. :jammin:


----------



## Hops

Welcome Gadus!

----------------------
"Is that one of them Weisenhiemers?"


----------



## Reed

Thanks Gadus


----------



## spidercrab

I would like to thank Gadus for helping to keep this site one of the best around to discuss everything from hunting to loading.


----------



## Field Hunter

Welcome Gadus


----------



## northdakotakid

hey sounds like a fine deal. thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## Kooshnitz

THANKS YOU GADUS! Count me in the drawing, I need a new call, lost my last 2 in the field...hhahahah


----------



## jamartinmg2

Welcome Gadus! I can't think of a better site to sponser.


----------



## mbitz

Thanks for the support!!


----------



## nebraska bow hunter

New to the sight really like what I see. Always glad to see new sponsors. Really like ones that give stuff away. Thanks look forward to blowing your call.


----------



## goose1965

Thanks Gadus for the chance. Looks like a great call.


----------



## witheeze

''THINK GOD''


----------



## fowlfoolr

Thanks Gadus for the call giveaway.

I sure would like to have that on my lanyard!!

Layne


----------



## DTF

Welcome Gadus. count me in.


----------



## seabass

Looks great Gadus! Count me in.


----------



## jonathan

Hi All,

I've been hangin around Nodak Outdoors for quite some time reading your posts and gettin some advise for use in the field. :lol:

But when I saw that you had a new sponsor with a beautiful call on the line well I just couldn't help myself, I had to register. I could REALLY use a new call, I've only been duck/goose hunting only for a couple of years now and could use a quality duck or goose call. I can't afford the expensive ones so I make due with what I can.

Anyway, Welcome Gadus Custome Duck and Goose Calls! :beer:

jonathan


----------



## buckseye

Did I win....did I win.....  :lol: if not thanks anyway Gadus...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Sign ups are closed!


----------

